# Pee rocks??



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

What exactly is a pee rock? I mean the name seems to be pretty self explanatory but lol can I get one in a store? Or is it just a rock? I've been having trouble with my little siri peeing on her levels and I can't always clean it up right away and it gets gross. She has a whole bottom floor with bedding that she can pee on is she just lazy or what? And would these "pee rocks" help?


----------



## rubysrats (Jul 28, 2014)

It is just a smooth rock. I have one in the middle of the litter box with a 2-3 inch border around it with litter. They still pee elsewhere but cover the rock. I just found one outside and boiled it. I just wash it off everytime I clean the litter box. It helps a lot and I only have to change the linens once a week.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm still trying to get my boys to use their pee rock. Been 3 weeks now and they still peeing everywhere....


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Trouble with platforms is that they are smooth and flat just like a... pee rock! Therefore rats are attracted to pee on them. Since I covered my shelfs in fleece there is less peeing, and what does get peed on gets absorbed so its not a sticky wet mess at the end of the day.

Akarah - my boys use their pee rocks, and the use the toilet 90% of the time, but the trouble with boys is they mark, which is really a separate thing from 'going to the toilet' and aside from neutering there's not much you can do to stop it. Having said that, if your rats are young then they will pee more and poop more than older rats, so you might find they get better as they get older.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

So does it just need to be a big enough smooth rock that I've cleaned? And she'll pee on that if she wants


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

basically yes. That's all it is!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

You can look for rocks like that at the dollar tree. They sometimes sell them in netted baggies for a dollar. Or as someone else suggested sterilise one from your backyard.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Look for those smooth large rocks that people decorate gardens with. My college campus has them everywhere so when I find a good one I stuff it in my backpack when no ones looking


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Haha the mad stuff having rats make us do!


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

Wait so how big should it be? like pebble sized or palm sized (my palm is petite)?


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

My pee rocks are not smooth pebbles like everyone else's. I got my rocks outside and I looked for quite awhile to find the perfect rocks! They are flat on the top so perfect for perching (and peeing) and I actually put two in each litter box- a small one, a little larger than a golf ball, and a big one, the size of my fist. I scrubbed them with hot water, dish detergent, and bleach before I put them to use. They were rinsed for a long time and set out in the sun to dry. My girls use their pee rocks regularly. I know this because they are sticky with pee at every litter change! I wash them down in hot water whenever I clean their boxes. (I've got 3 litter boxes in my DCN)


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you think a shell would work? We have a bunch of shells of all sorts that we got from the beach.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

You could certainly try it! Something big enough for a rat to perch on.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I think they would be mote interested in eating a shell but its worth a shot..


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Look for those smooth large rocks that people decorate gardens with. My college campus has them everywhere so when I find a good one I stuff it in my backpack when no ones looking


LOL! If you ever get caught, I'd like to see the blank stares you get when you explain yourself. haha


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Good news! My sister had a doctors appointment today and guess what they had there, PERFECT pee rocks!! I started grabbing some on our way out and my mom looked at me like an idiot. Oh the things we do for our rats


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Here are a couple of pictures of my pee rocks. Like I said, I just got mine outside and I looked for a long time to find the perfect ones. The big one is nice and flat on top so it's perfect for perching. I put two rocks in each box and this is what works for us.

http://flic.kr/p/pvNVtw

http://flic.kr/p/pvPvur


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

LittleBird said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my pee rocks. Like I said, I just got mine outside and I looked for a long time to find the perfect ones. The big one is nice and flat on top so it's perfect for perching. I put two rocks in each box and this is what works for us.
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/pvNVtw
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/pvPvur


Thanks for the pics. I've been trying this pee rock thing for 3 weeks, nothing. I think mine are too small?


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Akarah said:


> Thanks for the pics. I've been trying this pee rock thing for 3 weeks, nothing. I think mine are too small?
> View attachment 182810


Yeah it could be. It is pretty small. Just based on what I've seen from my own rats, they like to be able to perch up on the rock. Just putting any old rock in the litter box isn't going to do the trick. Your rats have to "like" it before they'll use it. I know mine gets used regularly because it's sticky and stinky with urine and I have to wash it off every time I clean their box. 

Maybe go outside where there are some good rocks like near creeks or drainage ditches. (that's where I found mine) Look around for a rock that's about the size of your fist that has a nice flat top for perching. Then wash it in hot water and dish soap and bleach and scrub it really good with a scrub brush. Rinse it for a good long time to get all the bleach residue off. (that'll kill any microorganisms on the rock that could make your rats sick) Then I let mine dry in the sun for the day since it was morning when I got them but you can also just dry them normally.


----------

